# أحدث إصدارات برنامج التحليل الإنشائي SAP2000 v17.1.1 | ( الروابط من رفعي )



## eng.aim91 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أقدم لكم أحدث إصدارات برنامج التحليل الإنشائي
SAP2000 v17.1.1
نسخة كاملة مُفَعلة ومُجَربة









لمعرفة مميزات الإصدار الجديد يرجى زيارة الرابط التالي

http://www.csiamerica.com/products/sap2000/news

لخطوات تفعيل البرنامج يرجى مشاهدة هذا الفيديو

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6jpn9rQDIY

صورة لإثبات تفعيل النسخة من جهازي الخاص على Windows 8.1 x64








روابط التحميل على MediaFire
رابط واحد بحجم (492.4) ميجا

http://www.mediafire.com/download/q7t038t7m53hbdv/SAP2000_V17.1.1.rar

روابط بحجم (100) ميجا

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/ehnksf6ae9yay/SAP2000_V17.1.1

لتحميل الكراك منفصلاً

http://www.mediafire.com/download/7b79sf7y7sswvwd/licgen.rar



" لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم "​


----------



## saleh111 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا اخي العزيز نفع الله بك الإسلام و المؤمنين


----------



## el.3raby (31 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكـ الله خيراً يابشمهندس ,,
فـ v.17.0 واجهتنى مشكلة فـ البرنامج انه لا يظهر قطاعات الاعمدة الخرسانية فـ الموديل الـ3d فقط القطاعات الاستيل ,, اتمنى ان تكون حُلت فـ هذا الاصدار


----------



## ambeck (5 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا البرنامج القيم


----------



## محمد الرواس (5 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله و جزاك كل خير


----------



## eng.aim91 (10 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً




​


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (10 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر عزيزي .. و لكن يظهر في الكابشر انه 32 bit هل فعلا يعمل على ويندوز 64bit? لان الكراك لا يعمل لدى


----------



## eng.aim91 (10 نوفمبر 2014)

الكراك والبرنامج شغالين 100 % على نظام x64
​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (11 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (11 نوفمبر 2014)

للاسف 3 محاولات لم تفلح .. مع اني نصبت v16 و كان شغال تمام حتى حذفه امس لتنصيب 17


----------



## aa40737 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:20::20::20::20::20:
بجد جزاكم الله خيرا 
افدتموني كثيرا وبارك الله فيكم:20::20::20::20::20:
وجعله في ميرزان حسناتكم:20::20::20::20::20:
انا بقالي يومين تقريبا قاعد احاول اثبت الساب علي win8.1:20::20::20::20::20:
وانزل مره v16 ومره v15 ومش قابل الكراك بس بجد شكرا:20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## جودة2015 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و يجزيك كل حير


----------



## Eng.zeky (18 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## eng.aim91 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً​
​​


----------



## wsism (24 ديسمبر 2014)

eng.aim91 قال:


> الكراك والبرنامج شغالين 100 % على نظام x64
> ​




تم التفعيل بنجاح 
شكرا أخي الفاضل ... جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## wsism (24 ديسمبر 2014)

Eng_Khalifa قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 103530
> للاسف 3 محاولات لم تفلح .. مع اني نصبت v16 و كان شغال تمام حتى حذفه امس لتنصيب 17



أخي العزيز، جرب الخطوات التالية 
1. اغلق الـ Anti-virus Protection مؤقتا
2. تشغيل ملف الكراك بواسطة "Run as administrator"
3. نسخ ملف الـ lservrc الى المسار التالي
C:\Program Files (x86)\Computers and Structures\SAP2000 17

مع العلم أنه لا داعى من حذف الإصدار القديم


----------



## mohamed diad (2 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Badrhelal111 (3 يناير 2015)

:20:


----------



## azzouz24000 (5 فبراير 2015)

_​بارك الله فيك_​


----------



## حمدي شققي (5 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الاشعاع (5 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير على هذه المجهودات الجبارة والله انكم افدتونا كثيراً جدا


----------



## eng_m.magdi (5 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يجزيك خير وينفع بك المسلمين


----------



## Ehab-1984 (5 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يجزيك خير​


----------



## ashraf211 (12 فبراير 2015)

سلام عليم خليفه انا فعلت البرنامج بالكراك الموجود بالاعلي يعني حملت الكراك براهو لانوعندي نسخة 17.1.1 نفس الموجوده بالاعلي، اعمل نفس الشرح بتاع التفعيل في الفيديو المجود بالاعلي لكن في اخر خطوه ضع ملف iserve الخاص بالتفعيل في c/program files / sap17 مباشرة ولا تضعو في مسار c/program files/sap17/license كما يفعل في الشرح وهكدا اتفعلت معاي النسخه.


----------



## عبداللطيف صقر (12 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا البرنامج القيم


----------



## ابورعد المخلافي (15 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (15 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (21 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## mdsayed (21 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## amr2021 (26 مارس 2015)

Eng_Khalifa قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 103530
> للاسف 3 محاولات لم تفلح .. مع اني نصبت v16 و كان شغال تمام حتى حذفه امس لتنصيب 17



نفس المشكلة اللى فى الصورة ظهرت عندى .


----------



## mohandes.ms (19 أبريل 2015)

*لم يفلح التفعيل ويظهر هذه الرسالة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سطبت البرنامج وقمت بمحاولة التفعيل ولكنه يعطي الرسالة التي في المرفقات 



ولا يفتح البرنامج نهائيا


----------



## amr2021 (20 أبريل 2015)

mohandes.ms قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> سطبت البرنامج وقمت بمحاولة التفعيل ولكنه يعطي الرسالة التي في المرفقات
> 
> ...



انا عندى نفس المشكلة , ولكن قمت بتشغيل البرنامج والنت شغال البرنامج اشتغل عادى , وافعل ذلك دائما" .


----------



## amrcivil (21 أبريل 2015)

جزاكـ الله خيراً​


----------



## chei5saad (10 يونيو 2015)

قمت بتسطيب البرنامج لكنه اعطاني 39 يوماً فقط ؟؟!! لماذا ؟


----------



## ابو الفضل الكبير (6 أغسطس 2015)

اخواني 
بخصوص رسالة عدم التفعيل يمكن حلها بكل سهوله عن طريق تغيير التاريخ في جهاز الكمبيوتر


----------



## احمد بدر1 (21 سبتمبر 2015)

نفس المشكلة حصلت عندى علما بان الويندوز32 بت


----------



## تامر حجاب (30 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## aymanallam (3 فبراير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## aminft (22 مايو 2016)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## struct-eng (22 مايو 2016)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.mohamed samir2 (25 مايو 2016)

عندي مشكله بعد عمل ال sap model مبيحلش النموزج


----------

